

How your cat is making you crazy - selenamarie
http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/8873/

======
MBCook
Does it bother anyone else that this article is dated to not come out for
another 12 days? Which is especially odd since I'm positive I saw this article
linked to last week on another site (which seems to be when the oldest comment
was).

That said, I've seen articles on this kind of stuff before. We know that
microbes and fungi can control the behavior or much simpler organisms (such as
ants). And I guess we know some things effect human behavior (such as rabies
causing hydrophobia).

It's just such an odd notion that someone I know may behave the way they due
to some germ or parasite they picked up years ago.

~~~
icebraining
_Which is especially odd since I'm positive I saw this article linked to last
week on another site (which seems to be when the oldest comment was)._

It was actually posted here too. See my other comment.

------
icebraining
Dupe. Previous discussion just 8 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694>

~~~
selenamarie
Ah, sorry about that.

------
joejohnson
The end of that article is very philosophical. It raises the Cartesian
question of reality and free will:

 _Then it hits me. I may have dodged T. gondii, but given our knack for
fooling ourselves—plus all those parasites out there that may also be playing
tricks on our minds—can anyone really know who’s running the show?_

